# good summer dance tunes.



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Holiday by Dizzee?

EDIT: Also, Tulisa is band tidy :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Would need to be 100% old skool for me

like this






or this






with a bit of this






Just an old skool fool


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

Old skool ftw! I listen to mostly 90's stuff in the car. Bit of 90's/trance like: system f, ferry corsten, crw, cosmic gate, lange, mauro picotto, 4 strings, dj quicksilver etc


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

This has to be the definative summer dance tune:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

These aren't 'dance' tunes just to clarify. Commercial pop more like


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)




----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

aaronfife said:


> These aren't 'dance' tunes just to clarify. Commercial pop more like




Nail on head.
Summer for me =











Probably related to past festivals etc.


----------

